# Can someone send me some privet?



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Or at least advise me on where to find some. I accidentally bought a load of atlas moth caterpillars instead of coccoons and now have to feed them on something. But I dont have any privet or know where to get some.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

well every hedgerow is basically privet. So if you can find a hedgerow in a garden take from that.

Here's an example, many gardens have one, there must be one around you somewhere.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Or citrus leaves- I think theyre also good.


----------



## s_f_o_s (May 9, 2009)

Skyespirit86 said:


> Or at least advise me on where to find some. I accidentally bought a load of atlas moth caterpillars instead of coccoons and now have to feed them on something. But I dont have any privet or know where to get some.


Try your neighbours gardens mate. Thats what we did for our stick inspect when I was a kid. I also make a habit of stealing rosemary from peoples gardens when I'm making roast potatoes or cooking a joint of lamb lol.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

like every street in britain must have some :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

s_f_o_s said:


> Try your neighbours gardens mate. Thats what we did for our stick inspect when I was a kid. I also make a habit of stealing rosemary from peoples gardens when I'm making roast potatoes or cooking a joint of lamb lol.


Touch my 'erbs and die! :lol2:

By the way wash any privet that you get hold of.


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

I believe they also eat lilac but I may be wrong. Might be worth trying them on rosebay willowherb too - tried this the other day on some cats I had and they ate is straight off.

I used to live on the only estate in the whole of the UK without a damn privet hedge - was a total pain in the proverbials trying to find any! Just keep an eye out when you're out and about. There will be some near you its just recognising it


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought atlas moth cats were ridiculously polyphagous. Try hawthorn if you can find some, and rhododendron. Both those might make a decent substitute.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

If you get stuck, give me a shout, I have a little bit of lilac and a couple of privet bushes.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Garden centres sell it really cheap and it grows like wildfire.

Just make sure they havent treated it with anything, i have one up the road from me thats an organic one, and have bought eucalyptus etc from them in the past to feed sticks etc with no problems as they dont use pesticides.


----------

